# Fishing spot



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

I know this may be a sacared question but when you guys fish Bob Sykes where do you fish? Ive never fished the shallower waters, I usually go half way or all the way down but haven't had much luck. Ive always been told to catch big fish you have to go to deep water.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

They're caught all over Sykes. As long as your bait is in the water


----------

